# Colonoscopy EMR



## charlottedavis (Dec 7, 2015)

I work at a ambulatory facility . One of our doctors just recently did a colonoscopy on a patient. The patient had 6 mm polyp was found in the hepatic flexure which he removed with a saline injection-lift technique using a hot snare.  

(2 polyp) 4 to 6 mm polyp in the distal transverse colon was removed by a cold snare.

(3 polyp) 20mm polyp was found in the distal transverse colon. The polyp was removed with a saline injection-lift technique using a hot snare and he also tattooed the area . 

(4 polyp) 15 mm polyp and a 10mm polyp was found in the proximal ascending colon.  The polyps was removed with a saline injection-lift technique using a hot snare on one polyp and a cold snare on the other polyp.

How would I code this? Please help!


----------



## Alrickbarony (Dec 7, 2015)

The code to use is 45370.


----------



## charlottedavis (Dec 7, 2015)

I have never heard of 45370. Are you meaning 45390?


----------



## pamsbill (Dec 8, 2015)

45390
45385-59


----------



## charlottedavis (Dec 8, 2015)

*EMR Coding*

Thank you for your response I really appreciate all the great info. So you cannot bill more than one EMR code (45390) on this patient even though the doctor preform 3 EMR's(45390) on this patient?


----------



## pamsbill (Dec 12, 2015)

charlottedavis said:


> Thank you for your response I really appreciate all the great info. So you cannot bill more than one EMR code (45390) on this patient even though the doctor preform 3 EMR's(45390) on this patient?



No, only multiple techniques on separate areas, otherwise it doesn't matter how many were removed. If they were all removed using the same technique, it can only be billed once per colon.


----------

